# Sneaky, sneaky



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Second time today he let me drive by within 50 yards.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a nice buck. You have permission to hunt that property? If not, you'd better get permission.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was driving across our farm taking care of some things. He's safe for another year.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Magis, Next year he will be a wall hanger Looks like a Nice Gene Pool.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I was driving across our farm taking care of some things. He's safe for another year.


Boy you're picky.

He has good height to the rack. Another year ought to give him some good mass to go with it. That is a great picture by the way. Next time can't you get him to set up without the sun in his face.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck Mike.....
He will be a beauty next year.
I was driving the backroads the other evening and counted over 100 deer.
A couple of the bucks that showed up near dark were real bruisers!
150 + easily.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, he'll look better next year. I passed up 2 Saturday evening, 1 about that size and 1 a little smaller. I saw some real shooters last year that I'd like to maybe get a shot at this year. Nice picture.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I was just thinking you could guide me to a deer like that!!!

Nice DEER!!!!!
Fishcrazy


----------

